# Wanted: guided turkey hunt



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking for a 5 foot rototiller. Please call 440 413 1274.
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

Huh???????


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Birddog37 said:


> Huh???????


That was not what the guy posted, He wanted to pay someone to take him turkey hunting????


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

What size shot are you guys using on a 5 foot rototiller and do you use the feeder rototiller decoy or the full strut rototiller decoy?


----------

